# What could I expect



## Elipoul1985

Hello,I have these two pairs together, are they good together for future breeding? The first Mauve male seems to be interested in more of the Males than the Females..Can I change anything about that?


----------



## Cody

Why do you want to breed your birds, a lot of research should be done prior to undertaking it, please read through this Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Your cage is filthy, how long has it been since you cleaned the bottom of the cage, this is very bad for the birds.


----------



## ChickWas

How can you sincerely ask a question like that and then go and upload photos showing how awful dirty the cages are? You shouldn't even be thinking of breeding budgies until you're responsible enough to look after the two you have already.

Things like this put a downer on my entire day because it just makes me realise this is the case for animals all over the world.


----------



## Elipoul1985

Cody said:


> Why do you want to breed your birds, a lot of research should be done prior to undertaking it, please read through this Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
> Your cage is filthy, how long has it been since you cleaned the bottom of the cage, this is very bad for the birds.


Thanks Cody I cleaned it out ,my birds wasn't inside of it


----------



## Elipoul1985

ChickWas said:


> How can you sincerely ask a question like that and then go and upload photos showing how awful dirty the cages are? You shouldn't even be thinking of breeding budgies until you're responsible enough to look after the two you have already.
> 
> Things like this put a downer on my entire day because it just makes me realize this is the case for animals all over the world.


Hey Chickwise you're not God and should not talk down to me like that, it's one thing to tell me with Kindness than to tell me like that.That action has me to judge you as a self righteous person.. I asked a simple question, I understand the cage is dirty I take really good care of all my birds. You can't have an assumption of me by one picture.


----------



## ChickWas

You're right, my bad for making assumptions. It's easy to make a snap judgement when I don't know the full story, sorry. Thank you for cleaning the cage.


----------



## Elipoul1985

Thank you for that . It lets me know I must do better


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being

I am unable to see any picture(s) of your cage or the budgies.

How to upload images to posts

However, before we answer any questions about breeding, we need much more information from you*.

*Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Prior to any questions regarding breeding are answered, we need more information.

How long have you owned budgies?
How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Are you certain the birds are not related?
What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
What are you planning to do with any offspring?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Tips For Discouraging Breeding
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Elipoul1985

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being
> 
> I am unable to see any picture(s) of your cage or the budgies.
> 
> How to upload images to posts
> 
> However, before we answer any questions about breeding, we need much more information from you*.
> 
> *Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.
> 
> Prior to any questions regarding breeding are answered, we need more information.
> 
> How long have you owned budgies?
> How old are the budgies you wish to breed?
> Do you have any experience with breeding?
> Are you certain the birds are not related?
> What specific diet do you have them on at this time?
> What are you planning to do with any offspring?
> Do you have an Avian Vet?
> Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?
> 
> A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old
> Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
> Tips For Discouraging Breeding
> Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads
> 
> Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> *List of Stickies*
> *Posting on the Forums*
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> *FAQ*
> *Articles*
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> *Avian First Aid*
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> *A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> *Cage sizes.*
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> *Dangers to Pet Birds*
> *Resource Directory*


Thanks I will try to put them back up


----------



## StarlingWings

Hi there and welcome to the forums! 

You've come to a great place to learn the about the best possible budgie care practices; FaeryBee has given you great advice and resources above. It's important to keep in mind that in order to provide your budgies the best care possible, you should not breed budgies unless you have the knowledge, experience, and resources to do so, which takes several years of research to do so. 

It's not possible to answer your question regarding if a pair is "good" for breeding. That depends solely on the budgies' temperament, physical condition, age, and compatibility, not on their appearance. 

Additionally, you don't have any mauve males in the photos you posted~ the first young male in the first photo is a sky blue yellow face II greywing budgie while the male in the second photo is cobalt greywing budgie. 

Please be sure to read through all the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything! If you have questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Best wishes 👋


----------



## FaeryBee

*No questions regarding breeding will be addressed until the questions asked in my post above, as well as these additional questions, are addressed.

Why do you have a plastic tarp wrapped around the bottom of the budgie's cage and a towel draped over the top?
Budgies need light and fresh air -- during the day their cages should be uncovered.

How large are each of the cages you have the budgie pairs in? Please provide the Length, Width, and Height of each cage.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


----------

